# Freestanding Bag for Muay Thai Training



## boba7523 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys, i was just wondering if any of you who train in Muay Thai have a freestanding bag that you use at home, such as the one in the picture below, and how effective it is in practicing your kicks and punches, *as well as clinches and knee strikes especially*.

http://www.proboxingequip.com/showimage.php?sourcefile=1_334.jpg


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 5, 2011)

For Clinching, youre perhaps better off with a...
I cant remember what theyre called. Its like a Heavy Bag, but Narrower, and Flat Bottomed. Grapplers use them.

Otherwise, a common complaint is that if you cant get 125-200 Kilograms into them, with Power Strikes, you can be forced to make them Singular.
For everything else however, it ought work.

Personally I prefer Heavy Bags. But these DO work. Its perhaps good to have Both.


----------



## boba7523 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, yeah heavy bags definitely work better. I think i'm gonna have to go with heavy bags


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

Cant think of how you can use that with some power. Go for the heavy bag mate.


----------

